# Tacho am Kinderrad



## trifi70 (8. September 2012)

Habt ihr eigentlich einen Tacho am Kinderrad montiert? Ab welchem Alter etwa? Lenkt der das Kind beim Fahren ab?

Für unseren Funtrailer (Mitläuferrad, "Kindertandem") suchte ich einen einigermaßen kindgerechten Tacho. Da die Kleine "nur treten" muss und nicht lenken oder Gleichgewicht halten, mache ich mir über Ablenkung und Auswirkungen auf die Fahrsicherheit im Moment keine Sorgen. 

Bei "kindgerecht" dachte ich an ein großes Display und eine möglichst "analoge" Anzeige. Ein alter analoger VDO von ebay würde allerdings nicht funktionieren, da ich den Sensor wahrscheinlich nicht ans Hinterrad montiert bekäme. Zudem müsste die Tachopese den ganzen Rahmen entlang nach vorne zum Lenker geführt werden, das Ding verursacht Lärm und Reibung.

Einzig passend fand ich diverse Trelocks in runder Bauform und mit zusätzlich zur digitalen Anzeige mittels Strichen nachgebildeter "analoger" Skala.

Am besten gefiel mir das Modell FC700 (Bilder bitte googeln, trau mich nicht zu verlinken), der ist allerdings nicht mehr lieferbar. Hier ist die analoge Skala sehr weit aufgespreizt (auf ca. 200 Grad, also mehr als Halbkreis), ganz im Gegensatz zu aktuellen Modellen wie FC525 wo man nur wenig mehr als einen Viertelkreis als Skala sieht. Nicht gut, weil man ja sehen will, dass sich am "Zeiger" was tut, wenn man langsamer oder schneller fährt 

Fand dann den FC701 als Restposten für wirklich wenig Geld um 8 Eur. Der zeigt allerdings statt km Meilen (m) an und statt km/h mph. Mit cleverer Programmierung des Radumfangs müsste man das doch...

Ja, funktioniert! Eine Meile ist 1,61 km. Man muss um den Faktor 1,61 mehr Radumfang einstellen und schwupps zeigt die Anzeige die korrekten Zahlenwerte für km und km/h an. Glücklicherweise lässt sich der Umfang bis 199 Inch einstellen, das sind über 5m und deshalb klappt das sogar auch für größere Laufräder als 20" 

Die mph Version hat in dem Falle sogar den Vorteil, nur bis 40 mph bzw. nun 40 km/h anzuzeigen und damit wesentlich besser aufzulösen, als der FC700, der ginge hier bis 65 bei selber Skalengröße.

Ansonsten ist es halt ein normaler Tacho: abnehmbar per Drehung, km, Maxspeed, Avgspeed, Zeit, Standby und Autostart, Gesamtkilometer einstellbar, also nach Batteriewechsel nicht verloren.


----------



## Pan Tau (9. September 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich einen Tacho am Kinderrad montiert? Ab welchem Alter etwa? Lenkt der das Kind beim Fahren ab?



Wir haben an allen Alltagsrädern unserer Kinder (16" / 20" / 24" - die Laufräder, nicht die Kinder...) Fahrradcomputer montiert und ja, zu Beginn haben sie durchaus abgelenkt. Allerdings ist nach ca. zwei Wochen der Gewöhnungseffekt eingetreten und jetzt wirkt sich besonders die Anzeig der Gesamtkilometer sehr motivierend aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (9. September 2012)

Danke, das passt ja dann. Soll sie sich am Trailer dran gewöhnen und auf dem nächsten Rad bekommt sie auch einen Tacho und ist gar nicht abgelenkt. 

Stimmt, die Kilometer. Könnten wir ma anfangen ihr nach der Tour anzusagen. Dann kann sie Entfernungen vl. besser abschätzen. Jetzt sagen wir dann immer: das is soo weit, da kann man mit Fahrrad nicht hinfahren, da müssen wir Zug oder Auto nehmen. Weil im Moment will sie eigentlich überall hin nur noch mit dem Trailer fahren.


----------



## hawkes (10. September 2012)

Habe auch nach 1 Woche einen SIGMA BC509 am Lenker montiert - speziell damit man das Kind auf dem Weg zum Kindergarten auch mal zu höheren Geschwindigkeiten motivieren kann. 

Der ist gut ablesbar, da lenkt ihn das überprüfen des aktuellen Ganges am Schalthebel noch mehr ab.


----------



## trifi70 (10. September 2012)

Ich muss dazusagen: sie ist erst 3, kann zweistellige Zahlen also noch nicht lesen. Deshalb war mir die "analoge" Anzeige wichtig. Bis sie den Schalthebel drehen kann und also in die Verlegenheit kommt, den Gang ablesen zu müssen, wird wohl noch mindestens 1 Jahr ins Land gehen, eher sogar 2. Übern Winter wollt ich die Bedienkräfte der Schaltung mal zu optimieren anfangen...


----------



## KILROY (10. September 2012)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Allerdings ist nach ca. zwei Wochen der Gewöhnungseffekt eingetreten und jetzt wirkt sich besonders die Anzeig der Gesamtkilometer sehr motivierend aus



Unterschreibe ich so. 
"Papaaa, schon 168 Kilometer"


----------

